# Pregnancy with untreated Asherman's - any success stories?



## helenff

Hello,

I have been hoping to have FET at Hammersmith with my frosties and recently had a HSG prior to treatment.

The HSG looked as if I had some mild Asherman's in the lower part of my womb. The top part looked fine and dye went okay to the tubes. No pain from the HSG or difficulty getting the tube in. The notes said it was either asherman's or an area around a fibroid but 'probably' asherman's

My consultant said the surgery to fix the Asherman's is expensive and didn't try to persuade us to do it. He suggested we just try FET, and that we just have to hope any embryos implant in the top rather than bottom half of my uterus.

I can't afford the surgery anyway (not if we want FET), but what I've read online about Asherman's is pretty bleak. It can cause stillbirth, miscarriage, placenta accreta, growth restrictions, etc.

The only thing I can think is that he didn't seem worried, plus I still get heavy periods regularly so maybe it is very mild.

We were on the verge of ringing up to book the FET until I got home and googled Asherman's. Now I'm scared. I don't have the money for surgery + FET, and surgery seems to have its own risks.

Has anyone had mild or otherwise Asherman's and gone on to carry a pregnancy to term? Any hope much appreciated!


----------

